# Adventures in the bedroom  adult content 476 words



## Plasticweld (Dec 2, 2015)

Adventures in the bedroom by Bob Brown

It started out simple enough, my wife handed me the phone saying “Here’s the old guy.”  My young friend Ray on the other end, in his early forties wanted to know, how I became _the old guy_.  I had to pause, not being really sure how to answer that.

“I don’t know… maybe because we have been together for 40 years.  Maybe it’s because we have grandkids.  Maybe it’s because we both have gray hair and can remember what it was like to be young, and not have gray hair.”  We drifted off on to the original intent of his call. 

That night while getting ready for bed, my wife and I talked about it... about trying something new.  

While staring at the bed we both felt some measure of hesitation.  Like any couple that has been together for a long time, things have gotten kind of routine.  The things that happened in that bed have always been pretty much the same for a long time. Long gone are the days of experimenting and trying new stuff.  

She was all for it, I am ashamed to say that I was reluctant.

We stood by the bed talking about how it might take some getting used to.  It was bound to be awkward, and it would mean we would both be stepping out of our comfort zones. 

 Ray’s question came back to me, “How did you become the old guy?”

“What the hell… Let’s try it!” I said as if I was going off on some adventure.

Deep down I was hesitant, at the same time I was looking forward to something different. 

We got into bed, our eyes locked for tender moment just like in the old days.

It seemed awkward, it seemed un-natural.  Somehow we did not quite fit together. I guess it’s not always like the movies, they make it seem so easy and natural.  Two strangers just hop in the sack together and never once discuss this. 

Linda twisted and turned, she said I was on her hair.  


This seemed overly complicated for a woman who used to be a gymnast… but it was her idea. 

Without going into details I can only say that we tossed, we turned, we groaned.  It was I imagine, just like sleeping with someone else, it felt very different. 

In the morning we both agreed, we would never try_ that_ again. 

Tonight we are both sleeping on our “_own_” side of the bed.  For thirty eight years she has had the right side of the bed and I had the left.  Maybe I am old, maybe Linda is old. 

 I still have this nagging thought.  How is it that when you see a couple in the movies just hop into bed together, how come they never argue over who sleeps on which side?


----------



## Wandering Man (Dec 4, 2015)

Sweet, clever.  I like the relationship between the two.

I have nothing more constructive to add.


----------



## dither (Dec 5, 2015)

Interesting thoughts pw.
Does that stuff really matter at our age?
There was a mention in my newspaper last week about a survey which suggested that a fair percentage of men in their seventies are sexually active.
Damn liars i say.
Who needs it?

PS,
 And  with regard to "how come they never argue over who sleeps on which side?"
Or who gets the wet patch. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Happy days.


----------



## Reichelina (Apr 3, 2016)

Plasticweld said:


> I still have this nagging thought.  How is it that when you see a couple in the movies just hop into bed together, how come they never argue over who sleeps on which side?



I guess because those people in the movies only get to sleep on that bed ONCE. I_t ain't real dude. No it aint!_

Thanks for sharing that! I feel so young. HAHA.


----------



## escorial (Apr 3, 2016)

such a nice read..calm writing


----------

